# media cdrom detection at boot time

## Logicien

Bonsoir à tous !

When I boot with an audio cd in my cdrom, Linux throw out to the console those messages:

```
dc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0
```

It's look like Linux expect a data cd and get confuse about music. Is there a way to make it detect the media in the cdrom accordingly with is type? When I have a data cd in the cdrom, no error message is displayed.

----------

## audiodef

When exactly does this error occur? At boot?

----------

## Logicien

When the kernel probe the cdrom, before init start.

----------

## Logicien

I am sorry, I reboot to verify. It appear just after Init start when udev populate /dev. I am on Debian Sid with kernel 2.6.32 vanilla, but I remark that error since long with more than one Linux distributions. I dont understand why an audio cd get an error message and not a data cd. Something expect what it should not. Both data and audio cds work fine despite this error message.

----------

## audiodef

Well, does the system continue to boot after this error message, or does it hang until you remove the CD?

----------

## Logicien

It continue to boot after this error message.

----------

## audiodef

I think it's odd, but at least things work. I think your system's BIOS finds the CD and complains that it's not bootable because your DVD/CD drive comes before the hard drive in the boot sequence, but then goes on to boot from the hard drive. 

C'est la Linux.   :Razz: 

----------

